# Chemtrails Aren't Real, In Case You Were Wondering WAKE UP, SHEEPLE



## frodo (Aug 14, 2016)

Chemtrails Aren't Real, In Case You Were Wondering WAKE UP, SHEEPLE.


Contrails, or condensation trails, are the linear clouds formed by jet engines as they fly in the upper reaches of our atmosphere. The low temperatures at those heights means that the heat of exhaust immediately crystalizes into ice, forming the fluffy trails we see across the sky.

What you may not know is that a group of conspiracy theorists are dead set on proving that contrails are not just innocent ice crystals, but a government conspiracy to spray the populous with chemicals, what they call "chemtrails". Celebrities as diverse as Kylie Jenner and Billy Corgan have used Twitter to align themselves with the theory.

It's not hard for lay people to poke holes in this fanciful theory. (For example, why would the government use a highly visible method of spraying us with chemicals when they could do it without attracting attention?) But now, a group of scientists has spoken out to confirm that chemtrails are indeed fake.

A survey published by the journal Environmental Research Letters polled some of the people who know the most about this area of aviation science: chemists who study contrails and geochemists focusing on atmospheric dust and pollution deposits. Of those scientists, 76 of the 77 polled agreed that there was no secret government spraying program and that contrails are innocent clouds (though we do wonder what the 77th scientist has to say for himself).

"We wanted to establish a scientific record on the topic of secret atmospheric spraying programs for the benefit of those in the public who haven't made up their minds," Steven Davis, an Earth Systems scientist at UC Irvine said. "The experts we surveyed resoundingly rejected contrail photographs and test results as evidence of a large-scale atmospheric conspiracy."

Of course, if you're a chemtrails believer, this study will probably do little to dissuade you. The scientists could have all been bought by the government, after all. This isn't a totally foolish thing to believe--for decades, the government took the word of scientists who said that lead in gasoline was not leading to lead poisoning in workers, among other dubious claims. However, you can rest assured that in this case, if the government wanted to slowly poison us, there would most likely be a much easier and less detectible way to do it. Fast food, anyone?


----------



## buffalo (Aug 15, 2016)

Like  fluoride in water? :rofl:


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 16, 2016)

The problem with government "conspiracies" is someone would talk.  If GWB really blew up the WTC to create a reason to invade Afghanistan and Iraq there would have had to a been an army of explosive experts wiring the building for weeks to prepare for a blast on 9/11.  Surely one of that army of people would have talked by now.  Or maybe Darth Cheney and GWB did the work themselves at night.  The if a cruise missile was used on the Pentagon, what happened to the plane and passengers?  One of GWBs advisors' wife was on that plane, I'm sure he was OK with the plan to use a cruise missile on the Pentagon and then deliberately crash the plane into the ocean or where ever killing his wife.   But yet, nut cases like Rosie O'Donnel cling to their conspiracy theories that 9/11 was an inside job.

You'll never convince the tin-foil hat brigade of their whacked out ideas.   And the only way for 3 people to keep a secret is if two of them are dead.


----------



## HandyOne (Aug 16, 2016)

What do you mean putting down those that wear tin foil hats?







:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 16, 2016)

Angie, where's the pic of your tin foil bikini?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 16, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Angie, where's the pic of your tin foil bikini?



Saran wrap works better. For hats that is.


----------

